# my goat looks very bloeted??



## Arabiansnob (Nov 7, 2010)

I rescued a goat last fall .......and she looked pretty wormy at first.....so i wormed her and the worms are all gone buuut she look extremaly bloeted in her stomach and it gone down a little since she has had good care....but is the any way i can get her stomach to got down so she will look like a normal goat......P.s she is a nigerian dwarf


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 7, 2010)

Can you post some pictures. It may be her rumen. You can put free choice baking soda out for her. This helps bloat. But really not sure if she just has a good rumen going or there really is a problem.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Nov 8, 2010)

Nigerians are famous for having large rumens that make them look pregnant or bloated all of time.


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, my Nigerian looks like a balloon on legs most of the time.  

A picture would help. If the goat is eating and drinking, pooping and peeing, and seems comfortable, I wouldn't worry about anything. A healthy goat should be very round and full in the body, that's a sign of a big healthy rumen full of food. 

How long have you had her? Any chance she could be pregnant?


----------



## Arabiansnob (Nov 8, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Yes, my Nigerian looks like a balloon on legs most of the time.
> 
> A picture would help. If the goat is eating and drinking, pooping and peeing, and seems comfortable, I wouldn't worry about anything. A healthy goat should be very round and full in the body, that's a sign of a big healthy rumen full of food.
> 
> How long have you had her? Any chance she could be pregnant?


I got her last fall and i was told she was pregnant ........but it been over a year sooo she is deff not pregnant......buuut she eats and drinks fine lover her hay and she seems to be fine


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd think she's ok then. A bloated goat would be in at least mild discomfort, if not off its feed completely. 

Here's a bulging healthy rumen for you to compare, this doe is not bloated or pregnant:


----------

